# Help on My New To Me Ferguson TO-20 (New Guy!)



## Mark F. Sanderson (Jun 8, 2020)

Greetings!
Just moved from San Antonio, TX to New Baltimore VA after spending 3 months in a Residence Inn waiting for our dream home! As part of the home purchase we are now proud owners a Ferguson TO-20 tractor. I've never owned any tractor before, so all of this is new territory for me.
As for the tractor, the engine starts, warms up and runs very smooth. I can put it in gear and the clutch appears to be very, smooth as is the PTO operation. I'm able to lift an implement with no problem. The steering is tight and etc. This TO-20 has a 12 volt update, and I still have the 6 volt parts around in case I want to do a complete restoration. Although there is some rust and pitting, the body work is in amazingly good condition. Here are some of the issues I'm running into and am seeking advice on what to do with some of them:
1) There are *literally* no brakes. Apparently the last owner didn't really need or want them so he just let them go. I have ordered new drums, shoes, springs as well as a hand impact driver to help with the screws that I'm sure will be a bear to remove. To that end:
- Does know where a step by step or a video on how to do the TO-20 brakes (or similar) tractor? When I was in college I did brake jobs, including drum brakes so I'm not too worried - but I'd still like a tutorial.
- Where are there safe jack points towards the rear of the tractor so I can remove the wheel(s)? Any detail on jacking would be great so I can ensure I don't damage it.

2) This tractor is *VERY* dirty. Although pretty well maintained as it runs nicely, fittings have been greased, oil changed and etc - it has years of caked on grease and dirt. Any suggestion on removing this? Some magic formula  that someone has worked up? I'm tempted to drive it on to a large tarp, and use degreaser and a power washer (keeping care around the electronics) to remove the huge chunks of grease and dirt. Any advice here would be greatly appreciated.

3) There is no serial number plate. How can I determine the manufacture date? Can I use the engine serial number? Is there another place the serial number is placed other than the standard plate location?

Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions rendered!

Mark F. Sanderson

PS: Photos are forthcoming . . .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mark. Glad to have you. Sounds like you have a great little tractor there, although a bit dirty it seems!
Get yourself a manual
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ferguson-to-20-operation-and-maintenance-manual.453/
Pressure washing sounds like a plan. Just be wary of pushing water into areas that don't need water! Degreaser and a water hose may be better leave the pressure washer for the wheels and tin work.
You could find the build date for the engine, it would surely ball part you as the the tractors age.... unless it's a reman engine. These things were only made for 4 years, 1948-1951, that might be just close enough.
ntractorclub has a repair manual. Check it out.
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ferguson TE20,TO20,TO30 Service Manual.pdf
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/0/8/1083-ferguson-to-20.html


----------



## Mark F. Sanderson (Jun 8, 2020)

PogoBill,
Thanks for the great info!!

Mark


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

There are some good videos on you tube on changing brakes on tractors similar to yours and should be a good reference for you. I personally would use the rear axle as a jacking and support platform.


----------



## Mark F. Sanderson (Jun 8, 2020)

Brad Schuchard said:


> There are some good videos on you tube on changing brakes on tractors similar to yours and should be a good reference for you. I personally would use the rear axle as a jacking and support platform.


Brad, I’ve looked for TO 20 and TO 30 videos on fixing brakes . . . I'll look again. Thanks!


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

This is part 1 on you tube


----------



## Mark F. Sanderson (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

They are a nice tractor and they run soooo smooth. The 6 volt(original) one is a 20-80 and the 12v is a 20-85. They are different, but not much. As far as I recall the '80' and '85' refers to the piston measurement, in millimetres......


----------

